# Pull-the-top-off thingy



## Captain Chaos (10/1/18)

I popped into our local vape dungeon this morning. After opening the door and stepping in, I eventually found the counter through the thick clouds, but not before tripping over the cat, stepping on someone's toes and narrowly headbutting some young dude.

Aaaah, the sweet smell of clouds. So many varieties of smells in there. I pity a police dog should one ever need to step in there. Poor thing will probably hand in his resignation, thinking he's lost the plot and spend the rest of his life thinking and wondering why his sense of smell went dilly on him.

Anyway, one of the 50 or so teenagers in there (shouldn't they be in school in the name of all that is holy???) let me try his dripper thingy-mabob (RDA, RBA, ABS, ESC, ESP- whatever it's called)

Now I know what all the rave is about! Flavour like I've never experienced before.
After scalping the thingy-mabob yet again and dripping some more of the magic elixir of life on the spark plugs, he let me have another go. Heaven!

Some evil thoughts ran through my mind. Let me unscrew the thingy-mabob from his mod secretly, put my tank (it's not stealing - it's called fair swopping) on his VooPoo Drag (still a very strange name to me - don't the Chinese have any dictionaries?) and silently disappear like last months pay check in the haze of clouds, unseen, and leaving some poor teen wondering what the hell was in that new juice he just bought and vaped.

Being a good and upstanding citizen though, I thanked him for changing my vaping experience forever , yet silently cursing at him for spoiling my day because now I WILL have to spend more money to buy myself a thingy-mabob as well.

"Vaping is cheaper than smoking" - they say.
"Crap" - I say! I thought my modeling (no, not that kind - model aircraft - focus people) was expensive.

This new cloud-filled, self inflicted, "Allow me to rape your wallet" hobby tops models (fooocus!) by a country mile. 

I hate myself for not earning more money. I hate all the mod manufacturers! I hate all the thingy-mabob manufacturers! I hate all the elixir of the life manufacturers! Y'all are guilty for destroying my next couple of paychecks.

Aaaah - (taking a big drag and blowing a cloud twice the size of a Gauteng thunderstorm cloud). Vaping. So fulfilling and peaceful. Thank you manufacturers!! You all rock. (except you teenager - I still hate you)

Rant over!

Over and out.

Regards,

Soon to be a thingy-mabob user.

PS - what is the real name for a thingy-mabob?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 13 | Can relate 2


----------



## Raindance (10/1/18)

That was a great read! Sure improved my day. Just one thing, I want one just like that. Post a picture so I can be sure. I don't want to buy a dinges and find out later your thingy mabod is a whatsisname.

Thanks

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Muttaqeen (10/1/18)

This was one interesting read..had a solid laugh...


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (10/1/18)

Yeah that experience is kind of weird all hot and cold, i want one of those pull off top thingies too. There are 3 on the way from china but yeah this post makes me want it even more. gotta find a cheapy to mess around with soon. Those are called RDA's rebuild-able dripping atomizers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (10/1/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> I popped into our local vape dungeon this morning. After opening the door and stepping in, I eventually found the counter through the thick clouds, but not before tripping over the cat, stepping on someone's toes and narrowly headbutting some young dude.
> 
> Aaaah, the sweet smell of clouds. So many varieties of smells in there. I pity a police dog should one ever need to step in there. Poor thing will probably hand in his resignation, thinking he's lost the plot and spend the rest of his life thinking and wondering why his sense of smell went dilly on him.
> 
> ...



@Captain Chaos This was such a light-hearted, amusing read! Brilliant! You should start a vape-blog!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (10/1/18)

Thanks for all the replies. 
On a more serious note. The two people running the branch can't be older than 20. Their customer service sucks. They spend more time on their cellphones and seeing who can blow the biggest clouds and the best tricks with their 50 teenage friends. Music too loud and teens even louder.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (10/1/18)

I see your location states south coast but it sounds like my experience at Willow Bridge a few weeks ago. Except a few of those patrons were not quite teenagers yet. Ok, mybe just.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (10/1/18)

Teenage workers are cheaper but they give a shop a bad name, kids have no discipline. But if it works for the bottom line i guess that's okay, lower overheads means you can decrease prices. if people are like me they don't really want "service" ill research the stuff online myself i just want low prices

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/1/18)

A great read @Captain Chaos . Vaping can be cheap. Buy a Pico squeeze with a Wasp Nano for under R1000 and you are done (OK plus battery). Make your own juice and coils, and it becomes way cheaper than smoking. 
Vaping is only expensive if (like me) you spend a fortune on hardware. The hardware scene has settled down now, and there are no longer big improvements being made every couple of weeks. Making simple juice recipes is soooooo easy.
If, on the other hand, you enter the rabbit hole, your life will change and you will consider selling a kidney to buy vape gear. Your dogs and cats will have to beg for food from the neighbours and you may have to sell your car. 
Enjoy the ride. You choose the road you wish to take. Good luck.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------

